# Caos Barça: Kessie può già andare via.



## admin (10 Agosto 2022)

Secondo ESPN, a causa dei soliti motivi il Barcellona non è ancora riuscito a tesserare Kessie e Christensen, per la Liga. Se non dovesse farlo entro sabato, sempre secondo la stessa fonte, i due giocatori potrebbero andare via gratis. In ogni caso, ci sarebbe tempo fino alla fine del mese di agosto.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (10 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo ESPN, a causa dei soliti motivi il Barcellona non è ancora riuscito a tesserare Kessie e Christensen, per la Liga. Se non dovesse farlo entro sabato, sempre secondo la stessa fonte, i due giocatori potrebbero andare via gratis. In ogni caso, ci sarebbe tempo fino alla fine del mese di agosto.


finisce alla juve al posto di pogba


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo ESPN, a causa dei soliti motivi il Barcellona non è ancora riuscito a tesserare Kessie e Christensen, per la Liga. Se non dovesse farlo entro sabato, sempre secondo la stessa fonte, i due giocatori potrebbero andare via gratis. In ogni caso, ci sarebbe tempo fino alla fine del mese di agosto.


Un prestito e passa la paura.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (10 Agosto 2022)

certo che fosse vero, quanto devi essere scemo per firmare una roba così? Vai a infilarti in una situazione di incertezza per due denari in più. che uomminicchio


----------



## Devil man (10 Agosto 2022)

*certi amori non finiscono fanno giri immensi e poi ritornano*


----------



## danjr (10 Agosto 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> certo che fosse vero, quanto devi essere scemo per firmare una roba così? Vai a infilarti in una situazione di incertezza per due denari in più. che uomminicchio


Fosse un caso isolato ti direi che avresti ragione, ma c’è la fila per andare a Barcellona, perché? Io qualche idea ce l’ho


----------



## Blu71 (10 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo ESPN, a causa dei soliti motivi il Barcellona non è ancora riuscito a tesserare Kessie e Christensen, per la Liga. Se non dovesse farlo entro sabato, sempre secondo la stessa fonte, i due giocatori potrebbero andare via gratis. In ogni caso, ci sarebbe tempo fino alla fine del mese di agosto.



Che brutta fine ha fatto il Barcellona. Kessie ha scelto male.


----------



## Swaitak (10 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo ESPN, a causa dei soliti motivi il Barcellona non è ancora riuscito a tesserare Kessie e Christensen, per la Liga. Se non dovesse farlo entro sabato, sempre secondo la stessa fonte, i due giocatori potrebbero andare via gratis. In ogni caso, ci sarebbe tempo fino alla fine del mese di agosto.


vieni a papà


----------



## nik10jb (10 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo ESPN, a causa dei soliti motivi il Barcellona non è ancora riuscito a tesserare Kessie e Christensen, per la Liga. Se non dovesse farlo entro sabato, sempre secondo la stessa fonte, i due giocatori potrebbero andare via gratis. In ogni caso, ci sarebbe tempo fino alla fine del mese di agosto.


Sull'ANSA ho letto che Pique si è abbassato ancora lo stipendio per cercare di aiutare il Barcellona per l'iscrizione dei nuovi arrivi


----------



## rossonero71 (10 Agosto 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> finisce alla juve al posto di pogba


99%


----------



## Simo98 (10 Agosto 2022)

È lui il famoso terzo centrocampista che cerchiamo


----------



## Zenos (10 Agosto 2022)

Che dite lo riaccogliamo il figliol prodigo?


----------



## Blu71 (10 Agosto 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> vieni a papà



Io non lo riprenderei. Ha fatto le sue scelte pensando ai soldi e tradendo la parola data.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (10 Agosto 2022)

bresidende bianconero is coming


----------



## Swaitak (10 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Io non lo riprenderei. Ha fatto le sue scelte pensando ai soldi e tradendo la parola data.


a me interessa solo che non ci siano downgrade nei reparti.. ormai il 99,9% sono tutti mercenari


----------



## bmb (10 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo ESPN, a causa dei soliti motivi il Barcellona non è ancora riuscito a tesserare Kessie e Christensen, per la Liga. Se non dovesse farlo entro sabato, sempre secondo la stessa fonte, i due giocatori potrebbero andare via gratis. In ogni caso, ci sarebbe tempo fino alla fine del mese di agosto.


Torna a casa frengo


----------



## claudiop77 (10 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo ESPN, a causa dei soliti motivi il Barcellona non è ancora riuscito a tesserare Kessie e Christensen, per la Liga. Se non dovesse farlo entro sabato, sempre secondo la stessa fonte, i due giocatori potrebbero andare via gratis. In ogni caso, ci sarebbe tempo fino alla fine del mese di agosto.


Torna a casa Kessie


----------



## Blu71 (10 Agosto 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> a me interessa solo che non ci siano downgrade nei reparti.. ormai il 99,9% sono *tutti mercenarii*



C’è modo e modo di esserlo. A me il suo non è piaciuto per niente.


----------



## gabri65 (10 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo ESPN, a causa dei soliti motivi il Barcellona non è ancora riuscito a tesserare Kessie e Christensen, per la Liga. Se non dovesse farlo entro sabato, sempre secondo la stessa fonte, i due giocatori potrebbero andare via gratis. In ogni caso, ci sarebbe tempo fino alla fine del mese di agosto.



Godo come una bestia. Ma tanto la sgameranno, gli assassini del calcio.

Franck, eddai.


----------



## El picinin (10 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Io non lo riprenderei. Ha fatto le sue scelte pensando ai soldi e tradendo la parola data.


Preferisco giocare con Krunic per tutta la stagione.


----------



## danjr (10 Agosto 2022)

Ma cosa ce ne facciamo di kessie dopo aver visto onyedika?


----------



## kipstar (10 Agosto 2022)

se torna alle condizioni nostre perché no ?
comunque tranquilli che risolvono tutto......

imho


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (10 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> C’è modo e modo di esserlo. A me il suo non è piaciuto per niente.


Ma poi figuriamoci se Maldini ha voglia di vedere Atangana. Per non parlare dei problemi che creerebbe nello spogliatoio,già ora Bennacer fa lo splendido


----------



## claudiop77 (10 Agosto 2022)

Di tutti quelli andati via a parametro zero è l'unico che riaccoglierei, soprattutto visto che non lo abbiamo sostituito (se fosse arrivato Renato Sanches ciaone).


----------



## andre85 (10 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo ESPN, a causa dei soliti motivi il Barcellona non è ancora riuscito a tesserare Kessie e Christensen, per la Liga. Se non dovesse farlo entro sabato, sempre secondo la stessa fonte, i due giocatori potrebbero andare via gratis. In ogni caso, ci sarebbe tempo fino alla fine del mese di agosto.


Ci fosse realmente la possibilità. Sarebbe da riprendere subito. Senza manco pensarci.


----------



## Blu71 (10 Agosto 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Ma poi figuriamoci se Maldini ha voglia di vedere Atangana. Per non parlare dei problemi che creerebbe nello spogliatoio,già ora Bennacer fa lo splendido



Kessie “Il Presidente” era molto amato dai tifosi e li ha delusi. Ha fatto una scelta e, per me, ora è fuori.


----------



## El picinin (10 Agosto 2022)

Via sta gente dal Milan,funziona come nella vita,vorreste avere come amico uno come Kessie,io no!


----------



## alexpozzi90 (10 Agosto 2022)

A parte che in qualche modo la aggiusteranno, ma come si fa a volere indietro uno che ha spergiurato pubblicamente. Senza contare 1 stagione su 5 ai livelli dei soldi che offriva il Milan, mai li vale 6,5M un mediano.


----------



## Raryof (10 Agosto 2022)

Inutile riprendere un 35 enne, dai.


----------



## claudiop77 (10 Agosto 2022)

El picinin ha scritto:


> Via sta gente dal Milan,funziona come nella vita,vorreste avere come amico uno come Kessie,io no!


Non è italiano, non è milanista, non è cresciuto nelle giovanili del Milan.
Per lui il calcio è lavoro e il Barcellona offriva uno stipendio molto più alto (come Renato Sanches ha scelto di seguire i soldi).

Alle condizioni nostre lo riprenderei, ma tanto sono sicuro che con qualche magheggio il Barcellona risolverà la questione.


----------



## Blu71 (10 Agosto 2022)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> *Non è italiano, non è milanista, non è cresciuto nelle giovanili del Milan.*
> Per lui il calcio è lavoro e il Barcellona offriva uno stipendio molto più alto (come Renato Sanches ha scelto di seguire i soldi).
> 
> Alle condizioni nostre lo riprenderei, ma tanto sono sicuro che con qualche magheggio il Barcellona risolverà l



Hai dimenticato di aggiungere che NON è stato corretto.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (10 Agosto 2022)

Immagino che voi siete tutti tipi che se tornata a casa e trovate vostra moglie con un altro la perdonate. 

Ha fatto le sue scelte, andasse altrove


----------



## Maurizio91 (10 Agosto 2022)

Riprendiamolo noi, riprendiamolo noi!
Chi le deve fare ste 40 partite al suo posto?


----------



## Simo98 (10 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Io non lo riprenderei. Ha fatto le sue scelte pensando ai soldi e tradendo la parola data.


A me interessano poco questi discorsi 
Se tornasse e desse il 100% come due anni fa, lo riprenderei al volo
Prima di tutto ci sono il Milan e gli obiettivi, i calciatori tranne rare eccezioni vanno e vengono, la maggior parte sono mercenari e solo interessati a soldi e fama


----------



## Blu71 (10 Agosto 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> A me interessano poco questi discorsi
> Se tornasse e desse il 100% come due anni fa, lo riprenderei al volo
> Prima di tutto ci sono il Milan e gli obiettivi, i calciatori tranne rare eccezioni vanno e vengono, la maggior parte sono mercenari e solo interessati a soldi e fama



Opinione rispettabile la tua. Per me il comportamento leale verso il Milan viene prima delle prestazioni in campo.


----------



## claudiop77 (10 Agosto 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> A me interessano poco questi discorsi
> Se tornasse e desse il 100% come due anni fa, lo riprenderei al volo
> Prima di tutto ci sono il Milan e gli obiettivi, i calciatori tranne rare eccezioni vanno e vengono, la maggior parte sono mercenari e solo interessati a soldi e fama


Esatto.
Ormai i calciatori tifosi attaccati alla maglia e disposti a guadagnare meno per stare nella squadra del cuore sono una rarità.
Tutti gli altri sono mercenari, il calcio è il loro lavoro per cui fanno le scelte che possa farli crescere, avere visibilità e soprattutto massimizzare i guadagni.

A me danno molto più fastidio i procuratori che puntano a guadagnare caterve di soldi immeritati.


----------



## Buciadignho (10 Agosto 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Riprendiamolo noi, riprendiamolo noi!
> Chi le deve fare ste 40 partite al suo posto?


Io capisco che ci sia nella mente dei tifosi una paura matta di perdere giocatori (già perso in questo caso) e vedere grandi cambiamenti, vorrei precisare che comunque con Kessie il Milan era limitato, e non poco. Si sprecherà un occasione per migliorarsi. L'usato sicuro é roba che non fa per me


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (10 Agosto 2022)

Nel caso ci fosse la possibilità deve assolutamente decidere lo spogliatoio


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo ESPN, a causa dei soliti motivi il Barcellona non è ancora riuscito a tesserare Kessie e Christensen, per la Liga. Se non dovesse farlo entro sabato, sempre secondo la stessa fonte, i due giocatori potrebbero andare via gratis. In ogni caso, ci sarebbe tempo fino alla fine del mese di agosto.


sta storia dello spergiuro ormai è ridicola.

kessie: "torno e sistemo tutto" SPERGIURO
maldini: "con la CL cambia tutto" "per rinnovare servono 3 big" GARANTE

detto questo non mi pare il caso di riprenderlo e soprattutto lo tessereranno di certo.


----------



## El picinin (10 Agosto 2022)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Esatto.
> Ormai i calciatori tifosi attaccati alla maglia e disposti a guadagnare meno per stare nella squadra del cuore sono una rarità.
> Tutti gli altri sono mercenari, il calcio è il loro lavoro per cui fanno le scelte che possa farli crescere, avere visibilità e soprattutto massimizzare i guadagni.
> 
> A me danno molto più fastidio i procuratori che puntano a guadagnare caterve di soldi immeritati.


Non è il problema che abbia scelto un altra squadra,ma come lo ha fatto.


----------



## malos (10 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo ESPN, a causa dei soliti motivi il Barcellona non è ancora riuscito a tesserare Kessie e Christensen, per la Liga. Se non dovesse farlo entro sabato, sempre secondo la stessa fonte, i due giocatori potrebbero andare via gratis. In ogni caso, ci sarebbe tempo fino alla fine del mese di agosto.


Per iscrivere i nuovi vendono un altro 25% del Barca Studios. In ogni caso almeno la Liga cerca di darsi una regolata a differenza del paese delle banane.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (10 Agosto 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Io capisco che ci sia nella mente dei tifosi una paura matta di perdere giocatori (già perso in questo caso) e vedere grandi cambiamenti, vorrei precisare che comunque con Kessie il Milan era limitato, e non poco. Si sprecherà un occasione per migliorarsi. L'usato sicuro é roba che non fa per me



Infatti da giugno abbiamo concluso ottimi affari a centrocampo.......


----------



## alexpozzi90 (10 Agosto 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> sta storia dello spergiuro ormai è ridicola.
> 
> kessie: "torno e sistemo tutto" SPERGIURO
> maldini: "con la CL cambia tutto" "per rinnovare servono 3 big" GARANTE
> ...


Paragonare Kessié a Paolo Maldini è abominevole.


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Agosto 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Paragonare Kessié a Paolo Maldini è abominevole.


solo perchè non sei intellettualmente onesto.
entrambi hanno dichiarato fregnacce. 
2 pesi e 2 misure.

chiudo!!


----------



## claudiop77 (10 Agosto 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Io capisco che ci sia nella mente dei tifosi una paura matta di perdere giocatori (già perso in questo caso) e vedere grandi cambiamenti, vorrei precisare che comunque con Kessie il Milan era limitato, e non poco. Si sprecherà un occasione per migliorarsi. L'usato sicuro é roba che non fa per me


Donnarumma è stato facilmente dimenticato prendendo Maignan.
Ma al posto di Kessie non è arrivato nessuno e con il budget per l'eventuale acquisto è difficile prendere qualcosa di buono. Solo per questo prenderei in considerazione il ritorno del figliol prodigo se ci fossero le condizioni.
Reciproco interesse.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (10 Agosto 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> solo perchè non sei intellettualmente onesto.
> entrambi hanno dichiarato fregnacce.
> 2 pesi e 2 misure.
> 
> chiudo!!


Kessié fece un'affermazione, quella su Maldini è un'estrapolazione, non ha mai detto "rinnovo solo se mi fan prendere 3 top", sulla garanzia per i tifosi, bé, da quando c'é lui mi pare andiamo bene, no? O non è vero?


----------



## claudiop77 (10 Agosto 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> sta storia dello spergiuro ormai è ridicola.
> 
> kessie: "torno e sistemo tutto" SPERGIURO
> maldini: "con la CL cambia tutto" "per rinnovare servono 3 big" GARANTE
> ...


Nell'intervista post campionato Maldini ha parlato di due o tre giocatori importanti.

Ora continuo a leggere che aveva promesso 3 giocatori top/big.
In quale altra intervista lo ha detto?


----------



## emamilan99 (10 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo ESPN, a causa dei soliti motivi il Barcellona non è ancora riuscito a tesserare Kessie e Christensen, per la Liga. Se non dovesse farlo entro sabato, sempre secondo la stessa fonte, i due giocatori potrebbero andare via gratis. In ogni caso, ci sarebbe tempo fino alla fine del mese di agosto.


Torna da noi a zero e gli diamo un ingaggio di 4.5 milioni.. un sogno.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (10 Agosto 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Torna da noi a zero e gli diamo un ingaggio di 4.5 milioni.. un sogno.


Io gli darei 4,5M di calci nel...sembra che senza Kessié non si possa più giocare a calcio fra un po', Donnarumma e Calhanoglu 2.0.


----------



## Gamma (10 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo ESPN, a causa dei soliti motivi il Barcellona non è ancora riuscito a tesserare Kessie e Christensen, per la Liga. Se non dovesse farlo entro sabato, sempre secondo la stessa fonte, i due giocatori potrebbero andare via gratis. In ogni caso, ci sarebbe tempo fino alla fine del mese di agosto.


Fosse così lo riprenderei ieri.


----------



## Swaitak (10 Agosto 2022)

Comunque col monte ingaggi da Lazietta, la storia di Kessie si ripeterà over and over, sappiatelo.


----------



## nybreath (10 Agosto 2022)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Nell'intervista post campionato Maldini ha parlato di due o tre giocatori importanti.
> 
> Ora continuo a leggere che aveva promesso 3 giocatori top/big.
> In quale altra intervista lo ha detto?



Da nessuna parte, é stato detto piu volte che servono 3 acquisti, qualcosa avanti, qualcosa al centro e uno in difesa. 

Lo ha detto qualche volta Pioli, lo ha detto Maldini, ma sinceramente che abbia mai nessuno detto arriveranno 3 big, ma esiste sta leggenda.

Tra l altro che Maldini si stia muovendo per questi 3 ruoli mi sembra palese, anche volendo credere poco ai giornalisti, ma le news portano a quella direzione.

Con questo non difendo Maldini, prima di tutto perche il mercato é ancora aperto, poi perche bisognerà vedere a fine stagione, Maldini ha evidentemente puntato tutto su questo CDK e io non sono cosi ottimista come tutto l hype verso questo ragazzo. Spero faccia bene, ma secondo me avra bisogno di molto tempo.


----------



## Buciadignho (10 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Infatti da giugno abbiamo concluso ottimi affari a centrocampo.......





claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Donnarumma è stato facilmente dimenticato prendendo Maignan.
> Ma al posto di Kessie non è arrivato nessuno e con il budget per l'eventuale acquisto è difficile prendere qualcosa di buono. Solo per questo prenderei in considerazione il ritorno del figliol prodigo se ci fossero le condizioni.
> Reciproco interesse.


Avete ragione. Il solo Pobega (che ho cominciato a stimare in questa sua ultima parentesi al Toro) non ti colma quello che Kessie non ti colmava. Nulla da dire, pero' non lo riprenderei mai Frank, io auspico altre caratterisitche.

Vediamo come lo sostituiscono, io faro' il confronto con il Milan 2020/21, e Kessie quando si parlava di feticci di Pioli era in cima alle classifiche (anche meritatamente), questo lo facevano giocare contro chiunque e anche a metà rendimento, spesso diventava indisponente, spesso dominante, ma poi quando i ritmi si alzavano era una garanzia di fallimento. Abbiamo visto un filo che legava Lille, Atalanta, Spezia, Torino, Liverpool (i ragazzini) ed il Porto. Anche altre partite, queste quelle che vengono in mente.

Io proprio non riesco a stracciarmi le vesti, gli riconoscevo grande utilità, ma diciamo che si é spesso esagerato con gli elogi 
Puo' andare a proteggere palla vicino alla bandierina (vomitevole per come vedo il calcio, e speriamo che in futuro si sanzioni questa porcheria) altrove.


----------



## Blu71 (10 Agosto 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> solo perchè non sei intellettualmente onesto.
> entrambi hanno dichiarato fregnacce.
> 2 pesi e 2 misure.
> 
> chiudo!!



Di fesserie ne dicono tutti.
L’unica differenza è che Maldini non ha soldi suoi da spendere mentre il mancato rinnovo di Kessie è solo una sua precisa scelta.


----------



## ARKANA (10 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo ESPN, a causa dei soliti motivi il Barcellona non è ancora riuscito a tesserare Kessie e Christensen, per la Liga. Se non dovesse farlo entro sabato, sempre secondo la stessa fonte, i due giocatori potrebbero andare via gratis. In ogni caso, ci sarebbe tempo fino alla fine del mese di agosto.


L'unico che gode veramente è il procuratore, doppia polpetta in meno di 3 mesi, quella del barca e quella dell'eventuale nuova squadra l, a parte tutto anche se andasse così non penso proprio torni da noi, con che coraggio potrebbe presentarsi a milanello?


----------



## loser (10 Agosto 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Kessié fece un'affermazione, quella su Maldini è un'estrapolazione, non ha mai detto "rinnovo solo se mi fan prendere 3 top", sulla garanzia per i tifosi, bé, da quando c'é lui mi pare andiamo bene, no? O non è vero?


Rileggi la dichiarazione di maldini il giorno dopo lo scudetto,poi parliamo del suo rinnovo di contrato.lui ci ha messa la faccia molto di più di kessie.


----------



## chicagousait (10 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo ESPN, a causa dei soliti motivi il Barcellona non è ancora riuscito a tesserare Kessie e Christensen, per la Liga. Se non dovesse farlo entro sabato, sempre secondo la stessa fonte, i due giocatori potrebbero andare via gratis. In ogni caso, ci sarebbe tempo fino alla fine del mese di agosto.


Si sperava di vederlo in panchina e invece rischia di cambiare squadra. E' proprio vero che chi troppo vuole nulla stringe.
Ma riusciranno, con qualche magagna a tesserarlo. Ho letto di Piquè che giocherà gratis o quasi.

Comunque non lo rivorrei. Prima di marzo 2020 pregavamo tutti di riuscire a venderlo.


----------



## loser (10 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Di fesserie ne dicono tutti.
> L’unica differenza è che Maldini non ha soldi suoi da spendere mentre il mancato rinnovo di Kessie è solo una sua precisa scelta.



Anche lui ha scelto,non ho firmato io il contratto sventolando che voleva un milan competitivo,ripeto lui ci ha messo la faccia e come.


----------



## Blu71 (10 Agosto 2022)

loser ha scritto:


> Anche lui ha scelto,non ho firmato io il contratto sventolando che voleva un milan competitivo,ripeto lui ci ha messo la faccia e come.



Ci ha messo la faccia, certo. Io, da ingenuo, continuo a pensare che lo abbia fatto perché vuole davvero un Milan competitivo ma, ovviamente, rispetto chi la pensa diversamente. 
Kessie ha fatto una scelta per soldi e basta. Ora è il passato.


----------



## Freddiedevil (10 Agosto 2022)

Il suo addio mi ha ferito come non hanno fatto quelli degli altri due. A Franco voglio davvero bene. Sarei combattuto.
La testa mi direbbe di lasciarlo dov'è, il cuore mi direbbe di riprenderlo.


----------



## Maurizio91 (10 Agosto 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Io capisco che ci sia nella mente dei tifosi una paura matta di perdere giocatori (già perso in questo caso) e vedere grandi cambiamenti, vorrei precisare che comunque con Kessie il Milan era limitato, e non poco. Si sprecherà un occasione per migliorarsi. L'usato sicuro é roba che non fa per me


Tutto nasce dal fatto che questa società dal punto di vista del mercato non dà sicurezza. E' assolutamente possibile che si vada ad affrontare la stagione con quelli che siamo + un mezzo giocatore a centrocampo da usare per spezzoni di partita.


----------



## mil77 (10 Agosto 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> solo perchè non sei intellettualmente onesto.
> entrambi hanno dichiarato fregnacce.
> 2 pesi e 2 misure.
> 
> chiudo!!


Peccato che però maldini non ha mai parlato di 3 big come tu e altri state continuando a scrivere da giorni. Anche perché l'intervista completa si trova ancora, basterebbe leggerla per vedere cosa ha detto....


----------



## Djici (10 Agosto 2022)

Raga e proprio impossibile che torni da noi.
Al massimo tornano dopo 1 anno. Dicono che non si sono trovati bene, che la prima squadra e sempre stata nel cuore, che i tifosi sono i migliori al mondo e fanno dimenticare che 12 mesi prima volevano solo andarsene.
Ma qui la situazione è differente.
Se torna non potra nemmeno dire che a Milanello "si respira un'altra aria", che non e mai stato bene come a Milano... Perché a Barcelona Kessie non ci e nemmeno stato.
Tornerebbe solo perché loro non possono prenderlo.
Sarebbe una figura di melma epocale.
Al suo posto, a parità di soldi, preferirei pure andare alla Juve o a l'Inter che tornare al Milan.
Ripeto. La figuraccia sarebbe incredibile.

Poi che faccia quello che vuole. Io non andrei contro.
Alla fine diciamo tutti che ha mentito. Ma forse non l'ha fatto.
Ha detto che sistemava tutto. Ed e quello che ha fatto. E tornato e ha probabilmente rifiutato il contratto di Maldini


----------



## David Drills (10 Agosto 2022)

Vienet’ a’ piglia’ o Perdono​


----------



## Zanc9 (10 Agosto 2022)

Grande Franck!!! Ce li dai 84 numeri??? Grazie!


----------



## mil77 (10 Agosto 2022)

loser ha scritto:


> Rileggi la dichiarazione di maldini il giorno dopo lo scudetto,poi parliamo del suo rinnovo di contrato.lui ci ha messa la faccia molto di più di kessie.


Appunto se la rileggi non ha mai parlato di 3 big e non ha mai detto rinnovo solo se mi fanno prendere 3 big.


----------



## Miro (10 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo ESPN, a causa dei soliti motivi il Barcellona non è ancora riuscito a tesserare Kessie e Christensen, per la Liga. Se non dovesse farlo entro sabato, sempre secondo la stessa fonte, i due giocatori potrebbero andare via gratis. In ogni caso, ci sarebbe tempo fino alla fine del mese di agosto.


Ne faccio una questione pratica: se l'alternativa di mercato, come ormai evidente, è prendere il fortissimo tedesco Stokazzen, mi farei andar bene volentieri il suo ritorno.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (10 Agosto 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Avete ragione. Il solo Pobega (che ho cominciato a stimare in questa sua ultima parentesi al Toro) non ti colma quello che Kessie non ti colmava. Nulla da dire, pero' non lo riprenderei mai Frank, io auspico altre caratterisitche.
> 
> Vediamo come lo sostituiscono, io faro' il confronto con il Milan 2020/21, e Kessie quando si parlava di feticci di Pioli era in cima alle classifiche (anche meritatamente), questo lo facevano giocare contro chiunque e anche a metà rendimento, spesso diventava indisponente, spesso dominante, ma poi quando i ritmi si alzavano era una garanzia di fallimento. Abbiamo visto un filo che legava Lille, Atalanta, Spezia, Torino, Liverpool (i ragazzini) ed il Porto. Anche altre partite, queste quelle che vengono in mente.
> 
> ...



su Kessiè ti do ragione ma il fatto è che non avendo in rosa Thiago Alcantara e Modric anche lui sembrava molto più forte di quanto realmente sia. Diciamoci la verità, lui ha due grandi doti: che ti fa 50 partite all'anno e che è molto bravo con la palla sul pressing avversario, raramente ricordo di palle sanguinose perse nella nostra metà campo in fase di costruzione. Però è finito lì il buon Frank, limitato in fase offensiva, ignorante tatticamente, senza colpi di genio da top da 7 milioni che chiedeva, e (al contrario di quando si dice) poco presente in fase difensiva, con statistiche al massimo in linea con la media per il ruolo. Sostituirlo non è certo impossibile, anzi c'è anche spazio per upgrade, ma siamo clamorosamente in ritardo su un titolare che sai da 7 mesi che se ne sarebbe andato. Comunque preferirei (e mi sembra che anche Pioli lo abbia detto) un centrocampista con caratteristiche diverse, di quelli che toccano la palla di prima e ti velocizzano di un tempo il gioco. Noi abbiamo dannatamente bisogno di qualità non medianacci dai piedi quadrati.


----------



## Dexter (10 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo ESPN, a causa dei soliti motivi il Barcellona non è ancora riuscito a tesserare Kessie e Christensen, per la Liga. Se non dovesse farlo entro sabato, sempre secondo la stessa fonte, i due giocatori potrebbero andare via gratis. In ogni caso, ci sarebbe tempo fino alla fine del mese di agosto.


Lo riprenderei solo alle nostre condizioni, cioè quanto gli era stato offerto per il rinnovo: 3/3.5 a stagione + un pacchetto di Haribo al mese gratuito. Ah, e prenderei anche Christensen così risolviamo due problemi giganteschi nella rosa a 0  sarà anche amico di Kjaer no? 
A quel punto potremo concentrarci addirittura sul mega colpo del mercato spaziale a destra: Ziecccc o Domenico Berardi


----------



## Simo98 (10 Agosto 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Io capisco che ci sia nella mente dei tifosi una paura matta di perdere giocatori (già perso in questo caso) e vedere grandi cambiamenti, vorrei precisare che *comunque con Kessie il Milan era limitato, e non poco*. Si sprecherà un occasione per migliorarsi. L'usato sicuro é roba che non fa per me


Il fatto è che via lui ci sarà come sostituto il nulla o un downgrade 
Un po' come quando ti lascia la tipa brutta, sei disperato non per lei ma perché avrai solo Federica o qualche bidone


----------



## JoKeR (10 Agosto 2022)

Va alla Juve.


----------



## Rudi84 (10 Agosto 2022)

Se ci fosse davvero la possibilità di riprenderlo secondo me dovremmo farlo anche perchè c'è il rischio che finisca dai gobbi o dai prescritti. E poi se fosse quello di 2 anni fa la seconda stella è certa


----------



## Nomaduk (10 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo ESPN, a causa dei soliti motivi il Barcellona non è ancora riuscito a tesserare Kessie e Christensen, per la Liga. Se non dovesse farlo entro sabato, sempre secondo la stessa fonte, i due giocatori potrebbero andare via gratis. In ogni caso, ci sarebbe tempo fino alla fine del mese di agosto.



Chiunque se ne va dal Milan per scelta propria finisce male. Quando lo capiranno che i soldi non sono tutto? Tra l'altro sono già straricchi..


----------



## El picinin (10 Agosto 2022)

Rudi84 ha scritto:


> Se ci fosse davvero la possibilità di riprenderlo secondo me dovremmo farlo anche perchè c'è il rischio che finisca dai gobbi o dai prescritti. E poi se fosse quello di 2 anni fa la seconda stella è certa


Se fosse quello dell' anno scorso lo sostituisci anche con cristante


----------



## Buciadignho (10 Agosto 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> su Kessiè ti do ragione ma il fatto è che non avendo in rosa Thiago Alcantara e Modric anche lui sembrava molto più forte di quanto realmente sia. Diciamoci la verità, lui ha due grandi doti: che ti fa 50 partite all'anno e che* è molto bravo con la palla sul pressing avversario, raramente ricordo di palle sanguinose perse nella nostra metà campo in fase di costruzione.* Però è finito lì il buon Frank, limitato in fase offensiva, ignorante tatticamente, senza colpi di genio da top da 7 milioni che chiedeva, e (al contrario di quando si dice) poco presente in fase difensiva, con statistiche al massimo in linea con la media per il ruolo. Sostituirlo non è certo impossibile, anzi c'è anche spazio per upgrade, ma siamo clamorosamente in ritardo su un titolare che sai da 7 mesi che se ne sarebbe andato. Comunque preferirei (e mi sembra che anche Pioli lo abbia detto) un centrocampista con caratteristiche diverse, di quelli che toccano la palla di prima e ti velocizzano di un tempo il gioco. Noi abbiamo dannatamente bisogno di qualità non medianacci dai piedi quadrati.


Non condivido questa parte. A parte i derby, con tanto di regalo al turco, quando i ritmi si alzano Kessie mette in evidenza tutti i suoi limiti. Un conto e far girare palla contro la Roma che é tutta chiusa, altro conto é quando i "cagnacci" del Toro ti vengono a sbranare le caviglie. Non é l'unico, tutto il nostro centrocampo certe qualità non le ha. Tonali compensa meglio, ma non basta. Questa é una costanza di Kessie, che poi sappia proteggere palla mettendo il corpo in modo quasi perfetto é vero, che sappia fare il passaggio orizzontale ed a volte verticale é vero (anche qui: a che ritmo?). A quelle cifre poi lo saluto senza rammarico.

Invece gli riconosco nel nuovo centrocampo un grande ordine mentale, tatticamente sempre sul pezzo a coprire i terzini ed a imbucarsi quanndo deve farlo.

Io sono dell'idea che non arriverà il "titolare", ma un possibile titolare (anche pazientando molto). Le caratteristiche invece di questo innesto devono essere diverse, senno' mi girerebbero


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Agosto 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Non condivido questa parte. A parte i derby, con tanto di regalo al turco, quando i ritmi si alzano Kessie mette in evidenza tutti i suoi limiti. Un conto e far girare palla contro la Roma che é tutta chiusa, altro conto é quando i "cagnacci" del Toro ti vengono a sbranare le caviglie. Non é l'unico, tutto il nostro centrocampo certe qualità non le ha. Tonali compensa meglio, ma non basta. Questa é una costanza di Kessie, *che poi sappia proteggere palla mettendo il corpo in modo quasi perfetto é vero*, che sappia fare il passaggio orizzontale ed a volte verticale é vero (anche qui: a che ritmo?). A quelle cifre poi lo saluto senza rammarico.
> 
> Invece gli riconosco nel nuovo centrocampo un grande ordine mentale, tatticamente sempre sul pezzo a coprire i terzini ed a imbucarsi quanndo deve farlo.
> 
> Io sono dell'idea che non arriverà il "titolare", ma un possibile titolare (anche pazientando molto). Le caratteristiche invece di questo innesto devono essere diverse, senno' mi girerebbero


La protezione della palla è ottimale quando non porta a perdere tempi di gioco altrimenti è solo un'ancora di salvataggio : non si perde il possesso ma si perde l'inerzia dell'azione.
E bravo a bucia che mi mastica calcio da veterano.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (10 Agosto 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Non condivido questa parte. A parte i derby, con tanto di regalo al turco, quando i ritmi si alzano Kessie mette in evidenza tutti i suoi limiti. Un conto e far girare palla contro la Roma che é tutta chiusa, altro conto é quando i "cagnacci" del Toro ti vengono a sbranare le caviglie. Non é l'unico, tutto il nostro centrocampo certe qualità non le ha. Tonali compensa meglio, ma non basta. Questa é una costanza di Kessie, che poi sappia proteggere palla mettendo il corpo in modo quasi perfetto é vero, che sappia fare il passaggio orizzontale ed a volte verticale é vero (anche qui: a che ritmo?). A quelle cifre poi lo saluto senza rammarico.
> 
> Invece gli riconosco nel nuovo centrocampo un grande ordine mentale, tatticamente sempre sul pezzo a coprire i terzini ed a imbucarsi quanndo deve farlo.
> 
> Io sono dell'idea che non arriverà il "titolare", ma un possibile titolare (anche pazientando molto). Le caratteristiche invece di questo innesto devono essere diverse, senno' mi girerebbero



vero è migliorato molto tatticamente negli ultimi due anni (un pò scolastico per me comunque), volevo scriverlo ma non avevo gran voglia  Comunque siamo tutti d'accordo che con un minimo di lavoro si può fare di meglio e inserire un upgrade, almeno potenziale. Con il budget a disposizione però credo punteranno su un "potenziale" upgrade, l'importante è che però ci siano precise caratteristiche volte a migliorare il centrocampo e la velocità di pensiero e di manovra.

A proposito Bucia, che ne pensi di Ilic, voelvo una tua opinione.


----------



## Chrissonero (10 Agosto 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Un prestito e passa la paura.



Mai piu da noi


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Agosto 2022)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Mai piu da noi


Un prestito di soldi intendevo.
Con noi ha chiuso, anzi ha sistemato tutto.

Voleva il contrattone e la super commissione e le ha trovate.
Forse.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (10 Agosto 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> La protezione della palla è ottimale quando non porta a perdere tempi di gioco altrimenti è solo un'ancora di salvataggio : non si perde il possesso ma si perde l'inerzia dell'azione.
> E bravo a bucia che mi mastica calcio da veterano.



diavolo, c'è da dire che quest'anno anche se non arriverà un rinforzo in mediana e rimarremo così, abbiamo la possibilità di virare un pò verso una specie di 4-2-2-2 con due trequartisti come Adlì e CDK che ti portano qualità. Vediamo.


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Agosto 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> diavolo, c'è da dire che quest'anno anche se non arriverà un rinforzo in mediana e rimarremo così, abbiamo la possibilità di virare un pò verso una specie di 4-2-2-2 con due trequartisti come Adlì e CDK che ti portano qualità. Vediamo.


Anche io prevedo un modulo simile.
Cdk e adli si abbassano tanto per dettare il passaggio e aiutare la manovra.

A me però stuzzica da matti l'idea di adli al fianco di tonali o comunque nel cuore della manovra.

Ho sempre pensato che il talento vada sommato e mai alternato.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (10 Agosto 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Anche io prevedo un modulo simile.
> Cdk e adli si abbassano tanto per dettare il passaggio e aiutare la manovra.
> 
> A me però stuzzica da matti l'idea di adli al fianco di tonali o comunque nel cuore della manovra.
> ...



Adlì soffre un pò il pressing e la difesa palla spalle alla porta. Ho visto anche qualche statistica non confortante sulle palle perse in fase di build-up nella propria metà campo. Per ora lo vedo un pò più avanzato, ma è un 2000 quindi ci sta che apprenda alcuni concetti e di vederlo nella posizione che dici. Gioca a testa alta, è dinamico anche se non esplosivo, vede calcio. Io ho visto un ottimo potenziale in Yacine, mi ha stupito per alcune caratteristiche che non gli riconoscevo. Comunque mi aspetto un Adlì che si abbassa spesso come già visto in pre-campionato.


----------



## rossonero71 (10 Agosto 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Che dite lo riaccogliamo il figliol prodigo?


Neanche morto!!!!!!!!


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Agosto 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Peccato che però maldini non ha mai parlato di 3 big come tu e altri state continuando a scrivere da giorni. Anche perché l'intervista completa si trova ancora, basterebbe leggerla per vedere cosa ha detto....


sito gazzetta virgolettato.

cerca meglio non mi invento niente. 

chiudo anche con te.


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Agosto 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> diavolo, c'è da dire che quest'anno anche se non arriverà un rinforzo in mediana e rimarremo così, abbiamo la possibilità di virare un pò verso una specie di 4-2-2-2 con due trequartisti come Adlì e CDK che ti portano qualità. Vediamo.


lascia stare è il modulo del brasile 2006 che chiamavano quadrato magico ed è stato un disastro.

funziona solo su pes!!!


----------



## loser (10 Agosto 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Appunto se la rileggi non ha mai parlato di 3 big e non ha mai detto rinnovo solo se mi fanno prendere 3 big.


Non ho detto questo nemmeno io,però il suo messaggio era chiaro,mi spieghi il motivo della sua firma?il bene del milan?non sapeva di non avere budget?o tutto sommato anche lui prendre uno stipendio o lo fa gratis?sono un tifoso come te,lui era la mia garanzia,non più adesso.Non credo di essere il solo con questa sensazione.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (10 Agosto 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Non condivido questa parte. A parte i derby, con tanto di regalo al turco, quando i ritmi si alzano Kessie mette in evidenza tutti i suoi limiti. *Un conto e far girare palla contro la Roma che é tutta chiusa, altro conto é quando i "cagnacci" del Toro ti vengono a sbranare le caviglie. Non é l'unico, tutto il nostro centrocampo certe qualità non le ha. Tonali compensa meglio, ma non basta. Questa é una costanza di Kessie, che poi sappia proteggere palla mettendo il corpo in modo quasi perfetto é vero, che sappia fare il passaggio orizzontale ed a volte verticale é vero (anche qui: a che ritmo?). A quelle cifre poi lo saluto senza rammarico.*
> 
> Invece gli riconosco nel nuovo centrocampo un grande ordine mentale, tatticamente sempre sul pezzo a coprire i terzini ed a imbucarsi quanndo deve farlo.
> 
> Io sono dell'idea che non arriverà il "titolare", ma un possibile titolare (anche pazientando molto). Le caratteristiche invece di questo innesto devono essere diverse, senno' mi girerebbero



Concordo. Kessié ha toppato troppi big match per essere considerato un giocatore di livello internazionale. Do alcuni esempi:
Milan-Atletico: Un autentico disastro che ci ha distrutto la nostra Champions.
Milan-Sassuolo: Partita ostica, il gol decisivo del 1-3 lo regala Kessié con un uscita disastrosa davanti alla propria area.
Milan-Inter: Il regalo incredibile per Calhanoglu. Prima perde smisurati tempi di gioco, poi frana addosso alla turca.
Doppio confrontro Liverpool: Non solo lui ha sofferto, sia chiaro, ma non ha retto proprio il confronto risultando il peggiore a centrocampo in entrambe le partite.

Kessié nel calcio lento della Serie A puo dominare con il suo fisico, pero quando il gioco si fa piu tecnico e a centrocampo c'e pressione lui soffre e perde tanti palloni.


----------



## Milanoide (10 Agosto 2022)

Condor in volo...


----------



## Blu71 (10 Agosto 2022)

Meglio rinfrescare la memoria a qualcuno


----------



## Buciadignho (10 Agosto 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> La protezione della palla è ottimale quando non porta a perdere tempi di gioco altrimenti è solo un'ancora di salvataggio : non si perde il possesso ma si perde l'inerzia dell'azione.
> E bravo a bucia che mi mastica calcio da veterano.


Facile quando sono anni che qui dentro mi sto facendo un master accelerato di calcio


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (10 Agosto 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Appunto se la rileggi non ha mai parlato di 3 big e non ha mai detto rinnovo solo se mi fanno prendere 3 big.



Guarda che è un'aggravante,dal momento che lui ha rinnovato DOPO quell'intervista.
Rinnovato perchè lui da "garante" del Milan ha ricevuto garanzie e rassicurazioni.

E di quali garanzie parliamo se al 10 agosto,da campioni d'Italia,al momento abbiamo speso decisamente MENO della passata stagione ?


----------



## alexpozzi90 (10 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Meglio rinfrescare la memoria a qualcuno
> Vedi l'allegato 2924


Per sta cosa non ha mai "pagato" per via dello scudetto e ora per via delle beghe societarie/mercato molti lo hanno pure rivalutato, pazzesco.


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo ESPN, a causa dei soliti motivi il Barcellona non è ancora riuscito a tesserare Kessie e Christensen, per la Liga. Se non dovesse farlo entro sabato, sempre secondo la stessa fonte, i due giocatori potrebbero andare via gratis. In ogni caso, ci sarebbe tempo fino alla fine del mese di agosto.


Pare che dopo gli allenamenti un tifoso si è avvicinato a Kessie ed ha chiesto "Ma davvero annulli il contratto se non ti iscrivono per il campionato". Kessie ha risposto con un seccco "Tranquillo, torno domani e sistemo tutto"


----------



## Blu71 (10 Agosto 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Per sta cosa non ha mai "pagato" per via dello scudetto e ora per via delle beghe societarie/mercato molti lo hanno pure rivalutato, pazzesco.



Ciascuno la prenda come crede. Io non dimentico.


----------



## Buciadignho (10 Agosto 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> vero è migliorato molto tatticamente negli ultimi due anni (un pò scolastico per me comunque), volevo scriverlo ma non avevo gran voglia  Comunque siamo tutti d'accordo che con un minimo di lavoro si può fare di meglio e inserire un upgrade, almeno potenziale. Con il budget a disposizione però credo punteranno su un "potenziale" upgrade, l'importante è che però ci siano precise caratteristiche volte a migliorare il centrocampo e la velocità di pensiero e di manovra.
> 
> A proposito Bucia, che ne pensi di Ilic, voelvo una tua opinione.


Perfetto 

Su Ilic pesa sempre il contesto estremamente valorizzatore del Verona (simile all'Atalanta). Su di lui ho molti meno dubbi, la classe non la confini dietro ad un modulo, al massimo la esalto, e lui di classe ne ha eccome.

Mancino delizioso, se si cerca qualcuno che non perde tempi di gioco e che sia capace di gestire i ritmi allora si può benissimo puntare su di lui. Rispetto a Bennacer il potenziale è di gran lunga maggiore, dribbling e visione di gioco sono da gran giocatore. Va fatto giocare e va visto al fianco di Tonali, per me è il nome più coerente tra quelli che ho sentito questa estate. Anche in ottica di fare una plusvalenza di Isma il prossimo anno.

Non so quanto si possa andare a spendere, non so quanto costi, ma se ho 15M disponibili io lo prendo al volo. Ha quasi tutto quello che vorrei


----------



## rossonero71 (10 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Meglio rinfrescare la memoria a qualcuno
> Vedi l'allegato 2924


Rivolere Kessie è una cosa che dimostra come noi italiani abbiamo il carattere è la personalità di un triceto.


----------



## mandraghe (10 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Meglio rinfrescare la memoria a qualcuno
> Vedi l'allegato 2924




Ci sono tanti milanisti che riaccoglierebbero tranquillamente questo squallido figuro e rinuncerebbero a Maldini. Anzi ci sono molti milanisti che pur di non vedere Maldini ancora al Milan rinuncerebbero anche all'ultimo scudetto.

Ho scritto milanisti, ma dovrei parlare di interisti, di rosiconi, di frustrati, di fenomeni da baraccone, ecc. Purtroppo nel web, e soprattutto sui social, capita di leggere anche simili cialtronerie.

Questo qua dovrebbe stare lontano mille miglia dal Milan, perché si è comportato pure peggio del parigino e del cervo turco.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (10 Agosto 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Perfetto
> 
> Su Ilic pesa sempre il contesto estremamente valorizzatore del Verona (simile all'Atalanta). Su di lui ho molti meno dubbi, la classe non la confini dietro ad un modulo, al massimo la esalto, e lui di classe ne ha eccome.
> 
> ...



allora siamo in sintonia, ma mi fa piacere la tua opinione sempre molto puntuale. è uno dei pochissimi giovani che mi piace in Italia, ed è un 2001 ricordiamolo. Ha statistiche da top 10/15 in Europa nel ruolo in base all' età. Sul prezzo per me ti chiedono almeno 15+bonus ma in Italia si possono fare anche i prestiti alla Tonali insomma.


----------



## Igniorante (10 Agosto 2022)

Che pirla, dimostra proprio di avere il cervello di uno da terzo mondo.
Comunque se tornasse non mi dispiacerebbe.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (10 Agosto 2022)

Sono intoccabili, nessuno se ne andrà.


----------



## Blu71 (10 Agosto 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ci sono tanti milanisti che riaccoglierebbero tranquillamente questo squallido figuro e rinuncerebbero a Maldini. Anzi ci sono molti milanisti che pur di non vedere Maldini ancora al Milan rinuncerebbero anche all'ultimo scudetto.
> 
> Ho scritto milanisti, ma dovrei parlare di interisti, di rosiconi, di frustrati, di fenomeni da baraccone, ecc. Purtroppo nel web, e soprattutto sui social, capita di leggere anche simili cialtronerie.
> 
> Questo qua dovrebbe stare lontano mille miglia dal Milan, perché si è comportato pure peggio del parigino e del cervo turco.



Io, sarò un povero fesso, ma di Maldini mi fido poi occorre, democraticamente, accettare tutte le opinioni anche quelle che ci appaiono del tutto sbagliate.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (10 Agosto 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Rivolere Kessie è una cosa che dimostra come noi italiani abbiamo il carattere è la personalità di un triceto.



Normale quando al 10 di agosto,da campioni d'italia,le alternative di kessie sono ancora krunic e bakayoko.


----------



## mandraghe (10 Agosto 2022)

Se dovesse alla fine restare in quella latrina spero che faccia la fine di Braithwite che l'altro giorno durante la presentazione è stato fischiato e insultato perché non vuole rescindere e, oibò, pretende che il Barça gli paghi ciò che c'è scritto nel contratto.

Fischiare e criticare un giocatore che non si impegna e gioca male ci sta, insultarlo perché pretende di essere pagato è una roba senza senso.

Maledetti schifosi. Un omuncolo come Kessie è degno rappresentante di questa feccia.


----------



## mandraghe (10 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Io, sarò un povero fesso, ma di Maldini mi fido poi occorre, democraticamente, accettare tutte le opinioni anche quelle che ci appaiono del tutto sbagliate.


 
Le opinioni si accettano, la malafede no. Per fortuna non ho nessun social.


----------



## folletto (10 Agosto 2022)

Quindi sta per tornare e sistemerà tutto? OK


----------



## Blu71 (10 Agosto 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Rivolere Kessie è una cosa che dimostra come noi italiani abbiamo il carattere è la personalità di un triceto.



Amico mio la gente - non solo in Italia - dimentica cose ben più gravi se trova convenienza in un dato momento.


----------



## rossonero71 (10 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Normale quando al 10 di agosto,da campioni d'italia,le alternative di kessie sono ancora krunic e bakayoko.


Io mia moglie pur bellissima ,se mi ha cornificato, e ora sto con 2 cesse, non la rivorei vedere neanche in cartolina più.

C'è gente che riesce a perdonare, dipende dal carattere, una personalità forte la manda al diavolo, è pensa a tutto il tempo perso. appresso a sta st.ronza


----------



## vota DC (10 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo ESPN, a causa dei soliti motivi il Barcellona non è ancora riuscito a tesserare Kessie e Christensen, per la Liga. Se non dovesse farlo entro sabato, sempre secondo la stessa fonte, i due giocatori potrebbero andare via gratis. In ogni caso, ci sarebbe tempo fino alla fine del mese di agosto.


Dopo l'ucraina che perde con il cheat delle armi infinite ecco i manager del Barcellona che giocano al gestionale ma perdono con il cheat dei soldi infiniti.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (10 Agosto 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Io mia moglie pur bellissima ,se mi ha cornificato, e ora sto con 2 cesse, non la rivorei vedere neanche in cartolina più.
> 
> C'è gente che riesce a perdonare, dipende dal carattere, una personalità forte la manda al diavolo, è pensa a tutto il tempo perso. appresso a sta st.ronza



Vi piace sempre fare questo esempio stupido sulle donne,ma quando tornarono sheva e kakà tutti zitti (e questi si che erano veri tradimenti,la scuola di inglese per i figli e il sogno di giocare al real).


----------



## ignaxio (10 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Meglio rinfrescare la memoria a qualcuno
> Vedi l'allegato 2924


Il suo piano è sempre stato questo. Andare, farci risparmiare 2 mesi di stipendio e tornare


----------



## Blu71 (10 Agosto 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Il suo piano è sempre stato questo. Andare, farci risparmiare 2 mesi di stipendio e tornare



Certo. Io sono pronto a ringraziarlo.


----------



## Igniorante (10 Agosto 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Il suo piano è sempre stato questo. Andare, farci risparmiare 2 mesi di stipendio e tornare



Altro che Gazidis, ecco chi è il fenomeno del bilancio!


----------



## LukeLike (10 Agosto 2022)

Io nel calcio non sono un tipo orgoglioso, quindi non mi frega nulla di come si è comportato, ma comunque non lo riprenderei per ragioni tecnico-tattiche. Non ha le caratteristiche che vorrei avesse un centrocampista del Milan. Nel 2022, ad alti livelli, non puoi permetterti un medianaccio di puro contenimento con i piedi montati al contrario. Secondo me è quel tipo di giocatore che se te lo ritrovi in squadra te lo tieni, ma se lo devi andare a comprare anche no.


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Agosto 2022)

Marmotta ci avrà già messo l'occhio sopra..


----------



## JoKeR (10 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Vi piace sempre fare questo esempio stupido sulle donne,ma quando tornarono sheva e kakà tutti zitti (e questi si che erano veri tradimenti,la scuola di inglese per i figli e il sogno di giocare al real).


Andarono via per 45 e 68 milioni di euro.
Non gratis.
Ed erano - ancora - altri tempi.


----------



## Blu71 (10 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Vi piace sempre fare questo esempio stupido sulle donne,ma quando tornarono sheva e kakà tutti zitti (e questi si che erano veri tradimenti,la scuola di inglese per i figli e il sogno di giocare al real).



Non si può paragonare quello che hanno rappresentato Scheva e Kakà per il Milan a quello che è stato - discontinuamente - Kessie.


----------



## rossonero71 (10 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Vi piace sempre fare questo esempio stupido sulle donne,ma quando tornarono sheva e kakà tutti zitti (e questi si che erano veri tradimenti,la scuola di inglese per i figli e il sogno di giocare al real).


Parlo per me Scheva e Kaka ci hanno fatto guadagnare un sacco di quatrini, già c'è un enorme differenza.

In piu chi capisce certe cose sa che i ritorni di campioni che furono sono sempre un errore.

Il discorso sulle donne , come concetto, non è sbagliato, lo si vede tutti i giorni.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (10 Agosto 2022)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Andarono via per 45 e 68 milioni di euro.
> Non gratis.
> Ed erano - ancora - altri tempi.





Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non si può paragonare quello che hanno rappresentato Scheva e Kakà per il Milan a quello che è stato - discontinuamente - Kessie.



E tornarono al Milan con la coda tra le gambe dopo aver miseramente fallito.
Quello di kessie non lo giudico un tradimento.
Ha fatto lo stronxo per guadagnare di più e far guadagnare il suo agente ? si.

Ma i 2 hanno fatto una proposta al Milan,proposta che il Milan ha rifiutato (lecite entrambe le cose eh).
Comunque attenzione che ancora non sappiamo neanche la vera cifra offerta dal Milan...chissà se....
@rossonero71 e allora,se proprio parliamo in questi termini,kessie,una escort,al cliente abituale ha preferito il riccone di turno  il cliente abituale può considerarlo tradimento ?

Comunque io considero i comportamenti di Donnarumma (e recchione calhanoglu) infinitamente più gravi.
Kessiè è solo un bugiardo assetato di osldi,ma gli altri 2,oltre ad essere sia bugiardi sia affamati di soldi,sono anche pezzi di M


----------



## Buciadignho (10 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> E tornarono al Milan con la coda tra le gambe dopo aver miseramente fallito.
> Quello di kessie non lo giudico un tradimento.
> Ha fatto lo stronxo per guadagnare di più e far guadagnare il suo agente ? si.
> 
> ...


Non ha veramente più senso parlare di moralità, bandiere e gratitudine nel calcio. Da molto tempo.

Giocatori e squadre guardano al loro tornaconto personale. Le squadre sono state capaci di fare cose ben peggiori, abbiamo trattato Ambro come uno scemo qualunque, il Barca minaccia chi vuole i suoi legittimi soldi, il Real tratta le bandiere come passanti e ci meravigliamo che i giocatori se ne vanno a 0? 

Non esistono tradimenti per quanto mi riguarda, se esiste la possibilità di migliorare prendendo un tuo ex allora lo faccio, a me interessa che il Milan faccia bene. Anche storcendo il naso in alcune occasioni, ma di quelli andati via chi ci farebbe migliorare? Nessuno (opinione personale), ed allora li lascio dove sono a proteggere palla davanti alla bandierina o a lamentarsi di un fallo quantomeno dubbio...


----------



## jacky (10 Agosto 2022)

Ci sono squadre in questo periodo come Barca United gestite da far schifo.
E continuano a dare ingaggi a 2-3 milioni NETTI AL MESE. 
Ricordo fino a qualche anno fa certi stipendi dati solo ai piloti di f1, ora si è perso il limite anche perché non puoi più sperare in ricavi sponsor a x3 x4 anno (soprattutto se non vinci) e non puoi mettere 500€ a biglietto/partita.


----------



## Blu71 (10 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> E tornarono al Milan con la coda tra le gambe dopo aver miseramente fallito.
> Quello di kessie non lo giudico un tradimento.
> *Ha fatto lo stronxo per guadagnare di più e far guadagnare il suo agente ? si.*
> 
> ...


Io, in linea di principio, sono contrario al ritorno di chi ha lasciato per propria esclusiva volonta.
Quanto a Kessie la sua slealtà per me è più che sufficiente affinché non vesta mai più la nostra maglia.


----------



## Igniorante (10 Agosto 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Marmotta ci avrà già messo l'occhio sopra..



Quanto mi fa schifo questo soggetto, ha proprio l'apparenza che rispecchia la persona che è.


----------



## BossKilla7 (10 Agosto 2022)

Torna a casa presidente


----------



## rossonero71 (10 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> E tornarono al Milan con la coda tra le gambe dopo aver miseramente fallito.
> Quello di kessie non lo giudico un tradimento.
> Ha fatto lo stronxo per guadagnare di più e far guadagnare il suo agente ? si.
> 
> ...


Come concetti il bagno turco. Lo spilungone e Kessie si sono comportati allo stesso modo, ma se a te Kessie sta simpatico è un altro discorso


----------



## alexpozzi90 (10 Agosto 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Marmotta ci avrà già messo l'occhio sopra..


Con che soldi, ormai lo sa anche un analfabeta come Kessié che son morti di fame. La Juve già è un altro discorso.


----------



## Swaitak (10 Agosto 2022)

quando poì il 31 agosto arriverà questo titolare a centrocampo, mi darete una bella lezione di milanismo


----------



## Kayl (10 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> E tornarono al Milan con la coda tra le gambe dopo aver miseramente fallito.
> Quello di kessie non lo giudico un tradimento.
> Ha fatto lo stronxo per guadagnare di più e far guadagnare il suo agente ? si.
> 
> ...


"Lei è come una squillo che si fa pagare in anticipo e se la svigna dal ristorante dopo cena. Una grande scortesia verso il suo capo o verso il cliente abituale che le ha garantito un'entrata sicura per anni. Perciò addio signorina Mei Ling, squillo orientale di lusso, e addio Frank Kessie, d'ora in poi non rivolgerò più la parola a nessuno dei due."
semicit


----------



## mandraghe (10 Agosto 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> quando poì il 31 agosto arriverà questo titolare a centrocampo, mi darete una bella lezione di milanismo




Bello lo yacht di Gerry.

Anche se è di plastica e senz’anima ha una moralità ed un comportamento 100 volte più dignitoso del caprone ivoriano.


----------



## Lo Gnu (10 Agosto 2022)

"Sono tornato qui perché tifavo Milan sin da piccolo"


----------



## Cantastorie (10 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo ESPN, a causa dei soliti motivi il Barcellona non è ancora riuscito a tesserare Kessie e Christensen, per la Liga. Se non dovesse farlo entro sabato, sempre secondo la stessa fonte, i due giocatori potrebbero andare via gratis. In ogni caso, ci sarebbe tempo fino alla fine del mese di agosto.


Ecco, ora che lo sa anche Marotta può vendere Barella per rimpiazzarlo con Kessie


----------



## Buciadignho (10 Agosto 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Bello lo yacht di Gerry.
> 
> Anche se è di plastica e senz’anima ha una moralità ed un comportamento 100 volte più dignitoso del caprone ivoriano.


Io ripeto sempre che moralmente sono tutta la vita con voi. Capisco perfettamente perché lo vediate come un traditore.

Poi però mi sembra sempre che si guardi solo una faccia della medaglia. In questo caso il Milan c'entra poco, gli ha fatto un'offerta e l'ha rifiutata. Lui e procuratore si sono dimostrati avidi. Chi la pensa così non ha torto. Mi piacerebbe fare una domanda: le società di calcio sono angioletti che tutelano i giocatori o ci sguazzano nel fango? Le società guardano in faccia un giocatore prima di buttarlo fuori o metterlo alle porte? Solo una parte ha torto o è un naturale gioco delle parti?

Anche perché è un comportamento diffuso, tutti ne soffrono e tutti se ne approfittano, il sistema sta andando in questa direzione liberale. Che a me piace poco, ma è chiamato "mercato libero". Se si vuole si possono cambiare le regole, ma allora ai giocatori vanno date molte più tutele e molti più soldi. 

Io lo metto sullo stesso piano dei suoi predecessori, ma il discorso è più complicato e secondo me lo riduciamo enormemente bollando una parte come "giuda" e l'altro come agnellino. Fatico sempre un sacco ad entrare in questi discorsi, perché io non essendo nella loro privilegiata pelle non so cosa farei, mi piacerebbe pensare che sarei più grato, ma quando vedo alcune manovre delle società mi girano, e se fossi un calciatore non avrei scrupoli. In Inghilterra li mangerei, al Barca resto in piscina fino all'ultimo giorno di contratto a ciucciarmi lo stipendio, idem al PSG.

PSG ragazzi che ha creato una squadra a parte con gli esuberi. Esuberi (come Wijnaldum) che non possono avere contatti o allenarsi con la squadra, ma possono accedere alle attrezzature, ma in un campo diverso sempre. Questa non è spazzatura se la vediamo dal punto di vista di un giocatore? E De Jong? Chi vede il trattamento riservato a De Jong non dovrebbe essere diffidente e pensare a se stesso ?


----------



## mandraghe (10 Agosto 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Io ripeto sempre che moralmente sono tutta la vita con voi. Capisco perfettamente perché lo vediate come un traditore.
> 
> Poi però mi sembra sempre che si guardi solo una faccia della medaglia. In questo caso il Milan c'entra poco, gli ha fatto un'offerta e l'ha rifiutata. Lui e procuratore si sono dimostrati avidi. Chi la pensa così non ha torto. Mi piacerebbe fare una domanda: le società di calcio sono angioletti che tutelano i giocatori o ci sguazzano nel fango? Le società guardano in faccia un giocatore prima di buttarlo fuori o metterlo alle porte? Solo una parte ha torto o è un naturale gioco delle parti?
> 
> ...




Il punto è un altro. 

L’intervista che rilasciò in estate, assicurando che non c’erano problemi. Per questo ho detto che Kessie si è comportato peggio degli altri due e anche di Romagnoli. Non hanno fatto promesse, non hanno incantato nessuno, anzi hanno, in un certo senso giustamente, taciuto.

Kessie ha dato la sua parola e poi l’ha disattesa. Io ho un concetto elevato delle promesse e della cosiddetta parola: se prometto o affermo che farò una cosa la farò, la devo fare. E chi mi dà la sua parola e poi la disattende per me è una feccia.


----------



## King of the North (10 Agosto 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Un prestito e passa la paura.


Se non possono tesserarlo non è di loro proprietà per cui non devono prestare niente. Kessie se ne va da chi se lo prende


----------



## alexpozzi90 (10 Agosto 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Il punto è un altro.
> 
> L’intervista che rilasciò in estate, assicurando che non c’erano problemi. Per questo ho detto che Kessie si è comportato peggio degli altri due e anche di Romagnoli. Non hanno fatto promesse, non hanno incantato nessuno, anzi hanno, in un certo senso giustamente, taciuto.
> 
> Kessie ha dato la sua parola e poi l’ha disattesa. Io ho un concetto elevato delle promesse e della cosiddetta parola: se prometto o affermo che farò una cosa la farò, la devo fare. E chi mi dà la sua parola e poi la disattende per me è una feccia.


Esatto, la sua fu un'affermazione netta, chiara, inequivocabile e trovo abbastanza penosa la rilettura favorevole del personaggio in una frangia del milanismo solo e soltanto (sottolineo il solo e soltanto) perché si è scontenti dell'attuale conduzione societaria, si è arrivati ad attribuirgli qualità tecniche mai avute. Giuda e spergiuro, ma come altri in passato, la maledizione di chi lascia il Milan lo coglierà.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (10 Agosto 2022)

Mi dispiace per Leao e Origi
Ma dai! Sono contento comunque
rischio portiere mmm


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (10 Agosto 2022)

Ci siete tutti se faccio ripartire fino a mezzanotte?


----------



## mandraghe (10 Agosto 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Esatto, la sua fu un'affermazione netta, chiara, inequivocabile e trovo abbastanza penosa la rilettura favorevole del personaggio in una frangia del milanismo solo e soltanto (sottolineo il solo e soltanto) perché si è scontenti dell'attuale conduzione societaria, si è arrivati ad attribuirgli qualità tecniche mai avute. Giuda e spergiuro, ma come altri in passato, la maledizione di chi lascia il Milan lo coglierà.



Avesse detto voglio andarmene perché voglio guadagnare di più, perché il Barça è meglio, perché l’Italia non mi piace, ecc. Me ne sarebbe importato il giusto della sua partenza. Ma l’aver disatteso quell’intervista per me lo squalifica. Il Milan non è una prigione e chi vuole andare vada, ma che lo faccia con dignità e non racconti balle.


----------



## rossonero71 (10 Agosto 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Io ripeto sempre che moralmente sono tutta la vita con voi. Capisco perfettamente perché lo vediate come un traditore.
> 
> Poi però mi sembra sempre che si guardi solo una faccia della medaglia. In questo caso il Milan c'entra poco, gli ha fatto un'offerta e l'ha rifiutata. Lui e procuratore si sono dimostrati avidi. Chi la pensa così non ha torto. Mi piacerebbe fare una domanda: le società di calcio sono angioletti che tutelano i giocatori o ci sguazzano nel fango? Le società guardano in faccia un giocatore prima di buttarlo fuori o metterlo alle porte? Solo una parte ha torto o è un naturale gioco delle parti?
> 
> ...


Estrappolo solo un pezzettino perché è quella che capisco meno.

" Bisogna dare più tutela e più SOLDI ai giocatori? Cos'è un scherzo di carnevale?
Quindi il più pidocchioso in serie a guadagna 1/2 mio di euro ma proprio quello terra terra eh è ci dobbiamo aumentare lo stipendio. Secondo me è te lo dico con affetto non hai ben presente quanto possono essere 2 mln l'anno. 180milaeurp al mese 180 mila lire al mese, lo ripeto così forse capiamo meglio.


E noi è questi povera gente che lavora in miniera rischiando la vita è prendendo che so 1300€ al mese non dobbiamo dare più tutela e più SOLDI? Si che dobbiamo.

Adesso a nanna .
  e sogna quanti anni. O quante vite dobbiamo lavorare per guadagnare 2 mln l'anno.


----------



## Buciadignho (10 Agosto 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Il punto è un altro.
> 
> L’intervista che rilasciò in estate, assicurando che non c’erano problemi. Per questo ho detto che Kessie si è comportato peggio degli altri due e anche di Romagnoli. Non hanno fatto promesse, non hanno incantato nessuno, anzi hanno, in un certo senso giustamente, taciuto.
> 
> Kessie ha dato la sua parola e poi l’ha disattesa. Io ho un concetto elevato delle promesse e della cosiddetta parola: se prometto o affermo che farò una cosa la farò, la devo fare. E chi mi dà la sua parola e poi la disattende per me è una feccia.


Certo. Se ti danno fastidio queste falsità allora capisco, io mi sono ripromesso da anni di non fidarmi mai di nessun giocatore. Non ci tengo ad essere preso per i fondelli sulle mie passioni, da nessuno.

Io ne faccio un discorso generale.


----------



## Buciadignho (10 Agosto 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Estrappolo solo un pezzettino perché è quella che capisco meno.
> 
> " Bisogna dare più tutela e più SOLDI ai giocatori? Cos'è un scherzo di carnevale?
> Quindi il più pidocchioso in serie a guadagna 1/2 mio di euro ma proprio quello terra terra eh è ci dobbiamo aumentare lo stipendio. Secondo me è te lo dico con affetto non hai ben presente quanto possono essere 2 mln l'anno. 180milaeurp al mese 180 mila lire al mese, lo ripeto così forse capiamo meglio.
> ...



Guarda, quello che volevo dire è che per cambiare le cose ed impedire queste perdite di capitale per le società, bisogna che queste cedano a loro volta su altre cose. Un po' sul modello NBA (solo per quanto riguarda i salari). 

Poi hai ragione, ti stringo la mano fino a domani sera se mi dici che queste cifre sono immorali. Da tempo. Lo sarebbero anche se le dividiamo per tre.


----------



## mandraghe (10 Agosto 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Certo. Se ti danno fastidio queste falsità allora capisco, io mi sono ripromesso da anni di non fidarmi mai di nessun giocatore. Non ci tengo ad essere preso per i fondelli sulle mie passioni, da nessuno.
> 
> Io ne faccio un discorso generale.



Ma anche come discorso generale è un’analisi parziale. Oggi i calciatori hanno il coltello dalla parte del manico e le società contano sempre meno. 

Basta pensare al fatto che la maggior parte dei soldi finiscono ai calciatori. È giusto sia così, ma nel calcio attuale c’è troppa sproporzione: vedere squadre che destinano l’85% dei loro ricavi agli ingaggi alla lunga produrrà problemi. 

Il caso De Jong è diverso: lì è malafede del Barça, anzi l’olandese si è comportato molto responsabilmente, capendo la situazione ed aiutando il club. Che lo ha ripagato minacciando azioni legali e penali. Uno squallore totale.

Per capire quanto la situazione del Barça sia imbarazzante cito un fatto: i giornali di Madrid, di solito spietati e ironici sul Barça, stavolta stanno evitando toni eccessivi limitandosi quasi alla fredda cronaca. Segno che le mosse sgangherate del Barça stanno gettando discredito su tutto lo sport spagnolo e vengono perciò viste come un fatto terribilmente imbarazzante per tutta la Spagna.


----------



## Tobi (10 Agosto 2022)

Mai e poi mai dinuovo con la nostra maglia neanche se in lui si reincarnasse Desailly. Traditore schifoso ed inadeguato per il livello della Champions


----------



## mil77 (11 Agosto 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> sito gazzetta virgolettato.
> 
> cerca meglio non mi invento niente.
> 
> chiudo anche con te.


Appunto sito gazzetta virgolettato non c'è scritto quello che dici tu. I fatti non hanno interpretazioni!


----------



## mil77 (11 Agosto 2022)

loser ha scritto:


> Non ho detto questo nemmeno io,però il suo messaggio era chiaro,mi spieghi il motivo della sua firma?il bene del milan?non sapeva di non avere budget?o tutto sommato anche lui prendre uno stipendio o lo fa gratis?sono un tifoso come te,lui era la mia garanzia,non più adesso.Non credo di essere il solo con questa sensazione.


Sul fatto che l'intervista era finalizzata solo al suo rinnovo e non ad altro l'ho detto dal primo giorno e ho preso insulti da chi pensava che era per il bene del Milan. Però non ha detto quello che si vuole far passare qui.


----------



## mil77 (11 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Guarda che è un'aggravante,dal momento che lui ha rinnovato DOPO quell'intervista.
> Rinnovato perchè lui da "garante" del Milan ha ricevuto garanzie e rassicurazioni.
> 
> E di quali garanzie parliamo se al 10 agosto,da campioni d'Italia,al momento abbiamo speso decisamente MENO della passata stagione ?


Ma si stava parlando di altro...di maldini che aveva promesso in caso di rinnovo l'acquisto di 3 big, cosa non vera. In risposta ad altra domanda che nulla c'entrava con gli acquisti ha detto che non avrebbe firmato se il progetto non era vincente.


----------



## uolfetto (11 Agosto 2022)

15 pagine di discussione su una ipotesi che non esiste...


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Agosto 2022)

King of the North ha scritto:


> Se non possono tesserarlo non è di loro proprietà per cui non devono prestare niente. Kessie se ne va da chi se lo prende


Intendevo prestito di soldi per risolvere le difficoltà attuali e andare avanti barando.
Come sempre.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (11 Agosto 2022)

Ma chi lo rivuole sto scemo?
Io non dimentico e oltretutto è sopravvalutato. Se siamo usciti malamente dalla Champions è soprattutto colpa sua, per non parlare di tutte le altre partite horror che ha fatto in stagione. 


Ciaone cessone


----------



## Sam (11 Agosto 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ma chi lo rivuole sto scemo?
> Io non dimentico e oltretutto è sopravvalutato. Se siamo usciti malamente dalla Champions è soprattutto colpa sua, per non parlare di tutte le altre partite horror che ha fatto in stagione.
> 
> 
> Ciaone cessone


A me Kessiè non è mai piaciuto, onestamente.
I primi due anni, e credo di averlo detto anche qui, mi sembrava un altro Kucka, ma con i piedi più storti e con un costo di molto maggiore, venendo dalla bottega di Percassi.

Poi è migliorato sensibilmente, ma secondo me siamo ben lontani dal considerarlo un giocatore da prendere al volo.

Detto ciò, a me le minestre riscaldate non mi piacciono.
In uno spogliatoio compatto, questi ritorni, specie se di prime donne, non fanno mai bene.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (11 Agosto 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ma chi lo rivuole sto scemo?
> Io non dimentico e oltretutto è sopravvalutato. Se siamo usciti malamente dalla Champions è soprattutto colpa sua, per non parlare di tutte le altre partite horror che ha fatto in stagione.
> 
> 
> Ciaone cessone


Ultimamente sembra diventato Rijkaard. È più forte di Krunic? Sì. Di così tanto? Per me no. Pobega non può neanche sperare di diventare pari o superiore a lui? A me non pare neanche qua, Kessié è arrivato da noi con 1 anno di Serie A, lui ne ha due e ha segnato di più non tirando i rigori (ed i gol erano la caratteristica migliore dell'ivoriano al pari della fisicità, posseduta anche da Tommaso, rivedere i Milan Torino e vedere come sono andati gli 1vs1 tra loro due).

Ciò non toglie che dobbiamo spedire Baka e prenderne un altro, basta piangere perché se n'é andato sto giuda.


----------

